# I'm goin' blue!!



## luvs (Aug 11, 2008)

decided to dye my hair blue today. after i rinse my bleach out, i'll be a new gal!!! slap that blue on & horrray, i'll be blue!!


----------



## stinemates (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds fantastic. 

Are you going for the Marge Simpson look or something different?


----------



## luvs (Aug 11, 2008)

not marge, though i love that show. just a blue look. i'm tired of my black/gold look.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been strawberry blonde all my life and hated it as a kid. All the ladies said the couldn't pay enough to get my color, and never did! LOL! Now i'm glad because @ 52, still no gray. Just like my maternal grandmother. Good thing too 'cause I hate fussing at the salon. Oh, and the ick smell of that permanent chemical stuff, or is it the dye stuff?  A job I knew I'd never have. More power to the people that can stick their fingers in someone's head. Ick, ick, ick!!! Just a tomboy to the death I guess.......................

Power to ya, Luvs.                                             


​


----------



## roadfix (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## babetoo (Aug 11, 2008)

my hair is bottle blonde. has been for 55 years. don't have a clue if any is gray. 

babe


----------



## luvs (Aug 11, 2008)

roadfix said:


>


 

will post after jake takes pics. 
he's gonna be mad bout my blue hair!!


----------



## luvs (Aug 11, 2008)

babetoo said:


> my hair is bottle blonde. has been for 55 years. don't have a clue if any is gray.
> 
> babe


it's propably not a drop of grey!!!

i bottle-blonded my black tresses lotsa times. it's a pain, i say!!


----------



## stinemates (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome. Some people don't like to post pics so I was hesitant to ask. I'll be curious to see how it turns out!

Good luck )


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 11, 2008)

blue hair?? hmm you want to look like those blue haired old ladies??  just kidding.


----------



## luvs (Aug 11, 2008)

well, it's blue! it's a pretty shade.my black hair turned blue. my highlights, purplr.-ish.
jake disagees. he says it's too blue. 
pics tomorrow.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't want to state the obvious, but....

Your signature states "the color pink."  Shouldn't you be true to that?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 11, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Don't want to state the obvious, but....
> 
> Your signature states "the color pink." Shouldn't you be true to that?


 
NO, NO, NO, NO, DON'T DO THAT NOW....
TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You'll wind up with *LAVENDER!* YIKS!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 11, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> NO, NO, NO, NO, DON'T DO THAT NOW....
> TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You'll wind up with *LAVENDER!* YIKS!!!!



Actually, when you come to think of it, lavender is pretty cool.  I'd say, "Go for it!"


----------



## sattie (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok Luvs... I'm dying to see a pic!!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2008)

one for the new look.

YouTube - Jimmy McGriff Red roses for a blue lady

hope you enjoy it. c'mon, admit it, who's not tapping their toes or snapping fingers to this rendition?

awaiting pics...


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 12, 2008)

Pics PLEASE!!!!!
Im thinking of dyeing mine purple


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

roadfix said:


>


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

buckytom said:


> one for the new look.
> 
> YouTube - Jimmy McGriff Red roses for a blue lady
> 
> hope you enjoy it. c'mon, admit it, who's not tapping their toes or snapping fingers to this rendition?


*NO COMMENT.........................................*



GrantsKat said:


> Pics PLEASE!!!!!
> Im thinking of dyeing mine purple


*NOT PURPLE......LAVENDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Jeekinz said:


>


 
LOL!!! (By the way...What are they remodeling the McD's to... a 4 ** *restaurant???   HA!)


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> LOL!!! (By the way...What are they remodeling the McD's to... a 4 ** *restaurant??? HA!)


 
Yep.  That's the welcoming comittee.


----------



## sattie (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm dying to see the pics!!!


----------



## jkath (Aug 12, 2008)

Grantscat - I've had purple....pink too, and fuschia, and the list goes on, but that was when I was a hairdresser, back in the 80s,  waaaaaaay before kids. Nowadays it's more common, so I'd go to a beauty supply and get a temporary color first and make sure you like it. 

Luvs, I'm really amazed you got blue, after you'd had black. So often I'd have clients come in and ask for me to lighten their black way up to pale blonde. That usually took at least 2-3 separate applications, and it was hard to make sure the hair didn't dissentigrate. (sp?) The high volume of peroxide is a tricky thing, and if you didn't get the hair past the orange stage (which it hits before you get yellow), you'd get mushy color. And, if you'd get yellow, but didn't take it up to platinum, you'd put on blue and get green.


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

jkath, it turned a beautiful dark blue & lifted well. i'm naturally black-haired, not from a bottle. either way, i love my new shade!!i'm only keeping blue till my manic panic is gone.

i considered pink, 'cept pink fades so quickly.

& i'll post pics!


----------



## sattie (Aug 12, 2008)

Helllooooo????  Where in the heck are the PICS!?!?!?  Chop Chop LUVS!


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

gotta wait fer my babe to take 'em, sattie, then send 'em, on his terms. don't be disappointed; it's a very dark blue yet to be washed to fade!!


----------



## sattie (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't see HOW I could be dissapointed!  I'm just excited to see ya again!  Blue hair and all!


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

awwww, sattie. you're a sweetie!!


----------



## sattie (Aug 12, 2008)

Awe luvs... thanks!  I can be a stinker at times too!!!


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm a stinker sometimes, too.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 12, 2008)

What's going on here?  Are you trying to 'outstink' each other?  Just kidding. Reads pretty funny.  Gave me laugh anyway.  Right now pretty down in dumps and needed this.  Just humor me.  I need your comments.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

luvs, is this you?


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

thankfully not, hahahahaha!!


----------



## Mama (Aug 12, 2008)

How much longer!!!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> luvs, is this you?


 
*OMG! That's hilarious!!!!*
*Luvs, you better get with those pics soon or who knows what will happen to some of the less sane of us. There's no CONCORDE anymore, so you'll have a little time to get out of town, if you start running NOW! GOOOOOOOO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *OMG! That's hilarious!!!!*
> *Luvs, you better get with those pics soon or who knows what will happen to some of the less sane of us. There's no CONCORDE anymore, so you'll have a little time to get out of town, if you start running NOW! GOOOOOOOO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


 
And it's already past 4:30 on the east coast.


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

already 7:14 here. jake's working late.
pics soon enough.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, now it's 7:23 on the East Coast. Pics???


----------



## Mama (Aug 12, 2008)

7:42 now!


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

oh, guys. another day till pics. 
someone's fiance decided goinig to a bar with his work crew was more important. 
poor guy, jake barely gets out, & he brought me food, so i stilllove him.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 13, 2008)

Ask him if he's ever heard of 'MOB MENTALITY'.​


----------



## luvs (Aug 13, 2008)

pics will be arriving soon!!


----------



## luvs (Aug 13, 2008)

my pics
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh35/jackweet/aubreyshair.jpg 
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh35/jackweet/aubreysbluehair.jpg

color didn't show as well as i figured in these pics.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 13, 2008)

AWESOME! and it matches your nails too!!!!


----------



## luvs (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah, my nails 'er soooo stained, hahaha!! oops!!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 13, 2008)

aw thats not so blue, I kept thinking marge simpson blue after someone said it! 
Looks good!


----------



## luvs (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks! manic panic said it'll be bluer afer 10-12 washes.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice!  Nice tone.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 13, 2008)

See that. Just when I wasn't looking, you snuck that pic in.
I was going to say the same as others - fingernail match & Marge Simpson. Oh, I just did.
Good job, Luvs!


----------



## sattie (Aug 13, 2008)

I like it!!!!  I think it looks great and not near as drastic as it sounds.  Now if I did blue on my hair.... it would truly be freaky!!!!  Maybe I will do a pink streak or something!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 13, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> aw thats not so blue, I kept thinking marge simpson blue after someone said it!
> Looks good!



Not in theses pics but it'll be a bit more noticeable outdoors under bright daylight.


----------



## luvs (Aug 13, 2008)

sattie, a pink streak would be pretty!!

way more noticable outside!


----------



## Mama (Aug 13, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> aw thats not so blue, I kept thinking marge simpson blue after someone said it!
> Looks good!


 
That's what I was picturing too!


----------



## stinemates (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## luvs (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks!
 i'll re-post new pics soon, as it's lightened from navy blue to a brighter blue. i ordered blue lipstick, too.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 15, 2008)

*I think I've just entered into the Twilight Zone.*


----------



## luvs (Aug 15, 2008)

don't get what you're sayin. you live in vegas, you ougta have seen some creatures out there. now, _that's_ a twilight zone.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 15, 2008)

luvs said:


> don't get what you're sayin. you live in vegas, you ougta have seen some creatures out there. now, _that's_ a twilight zone.


 
*Oh you are soooo right. You can't believe the freakshow on the Strip. Blue hair is nothing!!! There is no place on this planet where people watching is more fascinating than Vegas. It's a show of it's own and it's free. *
** 
*Come to think of it maybe Sunset Strip in LA can top Vegas.  Now THAT'S a freakshow IN the Twilight Zone.*


----------



## roadfix (Aug 15, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Come to think of it maybe Sunset Strip in LA can top Vegas.  Now THAT'S a freakshow IN the Twilight Zone.*



Hey thanks a lot!  My wife and I are in the hair bizz and one of our shops is located on Sunset Blvd.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 16, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Hey thanks a lot! My wife and I are in the hair bizz and one of our shops is located on Sunset Blvd.


 
*I'm willing to bet you haven't done a traditional haircut or color in a long time.   You must have some fascinating stories to tell.*


----------



## roadfix (Aug 16, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I'm willing to bet you haven't done a traditional haircut or color in a long time.   You must have some fascinating stories to tell.*



Actually, quite the contrary.  Most all our cuts and colors that we do follow the current basic trend, nothing fancy or out of the ordinary.  Short mohawks are always popular amongst boys during school vacation and young men.


----------

